# Largest Fall Dog Show of the Midwest



## hotel4dogs

I will be there on Wednesday and Thursday with the Tito Monster! Please come up and introduce yourself. I think our armband number is 15 on Wed. and 17 on Thursday, not sure....we're showing in Open Dogs.
We're leaving right after that on Thursday because we are showing elsewhere in obedience on Fri, Sat, and Sun!

(but don't hug me or shake my hand, I'm afraid of getting the flu, LOL)


----------



## sammydog

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## BeauShel

it sounds like alot of fun. Good luck Tito.


----------



## heartofgold

hotel4dogs said:


> I will be there on Wednesday and Thursday with the Tito Monster! Please come up and introduce yourself. I think our armband number is 15 on Wed. and 17 on Thursday, not sure....we're showing in Open Dogs.
> We're leaving right after that on Thursday because we are showing elsewhere in obedience on Fri, Sat, and Sun!
> 
> (but don't hug me or shake my hand, I'm afraid of getting the flu, LOL)


I wish you lots of luck! I'd love to meet you and Tito Monster but, I'm afraid I won't be going until at least Saturday. I had a low fever last night and getting a cough. Hoping to get Tamiflu from the Doc today in order to get over this quickly. Not feeling too bad though. Have fun without me.


----------



## heartofgold

So, I went to the doctor yesterday and no H1N1 from their swab test! I just have my typical sinus junk and he said since I don't have a temp anymore to go and enjoy the show, and I did!

I got to meet Tito Monster and his mom. They were both very nice and Tito's mom taught me alot about showing. I had a blast and I must say Tito Monster is one good looking boy! The judges thought so too! 

I'll let Tito's mom tell everyone the good news!

Thanks Tito's mom!


----------



## sammydog

Yay! Cannot wait to hear about Tito. Glad you don't have the flu!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Any pics??? So glad you are feeling better and got to meet them.


----------



## heartofgold

I forgot my camera!  I did take a few on my cell phone though. I don't know if they are any good as far as quality but I'll try to get them up later today.


----------

